# pecky cyprus finish help



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2008)

any ideas on how tho finish the pecky? I'm having to make a mantel with 

the pecky and wondering if anyone else has done the same. Do you fill the 

the holes with bar top finish stuff? or maybe just polyurathane (sp) and 

leave the holes? any help would be outstanding.


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

I've never run across the pecky cypress b4. From the pics on the intronets it looks like it has some pretty large gouges, deformities whatever you call its. If you fill it with putty you lose the pecky vibe i'd imagine. On the other hand, if you don't would the material catch hands, splinter etc??? You could use any number of wood fillers color matched and/or stainable. 

We had a an exposed laminate beam and column in a remodel couple years back. Lots of splinters; not pleasing to the touch. Sanded the bejessus out of it and then gave it 4-6 coats of spar varnish. Built up pretty thick. Those columns are marine grade now baby.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Whenever I have filled holes in wood that was going to be used for furniture (knotty alder) I have been less than pleased with the look after I stain and seal it. If you don't want the holes and gouges, pick another breed of wood to use.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2008)

maybe not enough info on my part. i do like the pecky i was suggesting the clear epoxy like bar top two part stuff. just to fill the top of the mantel. So in turn you would still see the pecky,just it would be flat,


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> maybe not enough info on my part. i do like the pecky i was suggesting the clear epoxy like bar top two part stuff. just to fill the top of the mantel. So in turn you would still see the pecky,just it would be flat,


Ah, HD and SW both have a bar top high build clear coat but it will only build up enough to cover over the thickness of a dime.
Did a test, the dime was buried pretty good.
I can't say that it will be much good as a filler though.

Keep us updated.


----------



## monkey (Jan 25, 2009)

Put a piece of glass on top and your done! 
might look a little strange on a mantel....
That pecky is strange suff. It can look pretty nice in the right application.
I did a large room that used to be Charlie Kamans( the ovation guitar guy among other things) recording studio. All the walls were t+g pecky cypress. Some of the "pecks" were a good 1/2 in. deep. Dust collectors if you don't get enough finish in there....


----------



## monkey (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a piece of pecky cypress in my garage/shop . If anyone is interested I can try to post a pic. I took it home to play around with matching finishes. We pulled down the suspended ceiling and wrapped the collar ties with Knotty pine and I fuaxed the cypress look. It now has a cathedral cieling and is one of my favorite rooms in the house. We made the recording booth into a spare bedroom.


----------

